# RIP Grey Cloud



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am sure her owner's appreciate the nice video you made. Looks like she was well loved.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry for your friend and your loss. :-( Give the kids a hug for me. Grey Cloud was beautiful.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

so sorry !!!! she looked like an amazing horse!!!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys....I'll relay the condolenses on to my friend. Grey Cloud truly was an amazing little mare. She was a pintabian, she had the sweetest soul, the gentlest nature, and yet when you looked at her sometimes she seemed to have a mischievious look on her face. COMPLETE babysitter. She took the little ones in did the pattern with them and once she walked out of the gate the kids let go of the reins and she would just calmly walk back to the trailer and stand there until someone came over to help the kids down. 

It's going to be hard going to the shows and looking over and her not being there. Their trailer is parked right next to ours every week so we had the pleasure of seeing her all the time.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Shes looks like one of those horses that are 'one in a million' so sorry for you and your friends familys loss of such a great friend :'(
-sniff- beautiful video i felt tears in my eyes


----------

